# Dilemma with Creative Sound blaster headphones.



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey recently my mic stopped working on my creative soundblaster tactic 3d alpha headphones.

So after hours of trying to figure it out I opened the control box and lo and behold the mic wire was disconnected. Micro sauntering is a pain in the butt so I have alternatives.

The mic works when I plug the mic into the USB dongle. But I can't use it cause it doesn't reach my mouth.

There's two options as I see it.

1. Buy a USB extension cable. I really don't want to do that. But it would come in handy for other things I do.

2. Is there a microphone extender? Like a cheap 2$ one? 

I'm talking male to female 3.5mm extender for microphone. If no such thing exists can I use a regular stereo 3.5mm extender cable?


Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Any 3.5mm extension cable will work.


----------



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks I'll go ahead and order one then. 


Thread resolved


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Note there are two types: mono and stereo

The mic cable is likely mono. You can tell by simply looking at the plug. Mono will have one insulator, stereo will have two.


----------

